# Looking for some good pictures



## GillesF (8 Mar 2012)

Hi guys

I'm looking for some cool pictures for my blog's fan page (Facebook Timeline update). I know you can easily find great scapes on Google but I don't want to steal someone's picture and use it as my banner. Since there are a lot of talented photographers on this forum, does someone have a great picture? Preferably something black & green or Iwagumi style? 

I don't have anything in return but I'll mention the author's name on the picture and you'll have my eternal gratitude!

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2012)

Hi Gilles

Take a look through my Flickr and if there's anything suitable help yourself.

www.flickr.com/GeorgeFarmer


----------



## GillesF (9 Mar 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Gilles
> 
> Take a look through my Flickr and if there's anything suitable help yourself.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/GeorgeFarmer



Thanks man, appreciate it


----------

